# Boer mix with Alpine would still be a good milker??



## startheangrydog (Aug 5, 2012)

someone selling boer with a little alpine or nubian mix in them would they be good or ok milkers? or dont even bother? i want to get atleast 2 dairy goats so can have my own goat milk. would these guys be any good??


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 5, 2012)

Boer goats don't have the lactation that dairy goats do. The mix of a dairy goat will help but what is the percentage? If you want milk, then you should probably stick with dairy breeds. It really depends on how much milk you want.


----------



## startheangrydog (Aug 5, 2012)

ok thx i guess i'll just keep waiting for Mininubian or Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 5, 2012)

What state are you in? I know someone selling mini Nubians and Nigerians but she is in Central Ohio.


----------



## startheangrydog (Aug 5, 2012)

arkansas


----------

